# Introducing myself



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello everyone

I registered here about a month ago because i was looking to buy a used boat and have been checking the site out ever since. seems to be a friendly group here and a lot of good info. I live in wheeling WV. I like to fish for just about anything and hunt also. hope to talk to u all later

Dave


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

WV -
Welcome from the other side of the river. But am not very far in mind. I am interested to know how the fishing is on the river. Do you fish it?
Mom, and grandma, are from St Mary's, and some other cousins from nearby. I grew up with many a childhood memory from there. Got to see some bushel baskets full of bass in the 60's caught by a neighbor of my grandma. 
Keep us posted on the details of the new Cabela's -have you been there yet? :F


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome, glad to have you join us.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My Dad was born in Charleston but was raised in Wheeling.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.
King I used to fish the river when i was a kid for cat and carp. I haven't fished it for years but after reading the posts on here about the walleye and stripers i'm going to give it a try. hope to see aome of you there..


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dave,

Glad to see you posting on the site, and I just wanted to say what a pleasure it was working with you. I'll have the paper work down to you as soon as I get it from Charleston. 

Good luck with the new boat. There were a lot of fish brought into it.. and I am sure you will have the same luck. If you have nay questions... fell free to get a hold of me.

Chip


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Chip,

Thank you. Its been a pleasure dealing with you also. You have been a great help already working thru the red tape with the WV DMV. Have you found your Erie boat yet? Have a great fishing season and keep in touch.

Dave


----------

